# Va hauntfest May 18th-20th, 2012



## RavenLunatic (Jan 3, 2006)

VA HAUNTFEST is back this year in Natural Bridge, VA. the dates are Fri May 11th- Sun May 13th. this is being organized by Central VA Haunters. 
va hauntfest
http://www.facebook.com/events/341166229236480/

central va haunters
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Central-Virginia-Haunters/309356655753056


----------



## cwwells96 (Nov 22, 2010)

*VA Haunt Fest May 11th-13th Natural Bridge VA*

Come join us in Natural Bridge, VA as we revive the VA Haunt Fest! Three, count 'em, three days of fun, frivolity and frights as we get together to have a haunted good time. The VA Haunt Fest is for the haunt enthusiast on any level. All activities, seminars and workshops will be held at the Natural Bridge of Virginia Complex with the exception of the Lexington Ghost Tours and Mark Cline's Monster Making Demo which will be at his workshop.

Seminars will include demos and talks by you, the attendees. Bring your stories, how to's and any information you are willing to share with your haunt family. If you would like to be a speaker or do a demo, contact Chip Wells at [email protected].

The registration fee is $30. This covers all the attractions except the Lexington Ghost Tour which will be a disounted rate for $10. We will be renting the meeting hall at Natural Bridge Hotel and you will be provided lunch on Saturday. The Natural Bridge Hotel will be giving a discounted rate of $80 per night for the cottages or rooms.

Please visit the website www.centralvahaunters.com/vahauntfest and get all the details for registering, making reservations and all the events. Forward this e-mail to your haunt friends and we hope to see you there!


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

This looks to be a fun time. I'll be there...


----------



## RavenLunatic (Jan 3, 2006)

*here is the updated schedule of events for the weekend

VA HAUNT FEST 2012
Hosted by the Clines' of Enchanted Castle Studios
and the CENTRAL VIRGINIA HAUNTERS
MAY 11th, 12th and 13th, 2012
SCHEDULE
Some activities may conflict with others so check the schedule!
FRIDAY, MAY 11th
12:00PM-7:00PM
Registration
Registration is at the Natural Bridge Hotel Cottages 
(at the Tallahassee cottage, look for Chip Wells or 
Rucker Posey). Registration is $30 and will cover 
admission to all events, seminars, demos and lunch 
on Saturday at the Natural Bridge Hotel Meeting Hall.
The Lexington Ghost Tour is not included in 
registration fee and is an additional discounted charge 
of $10.
8:30PM-10:30PM
Lexington Ghost Tour hosted by Mark Cline
Limit of 40 people, sign up at registration. $10 fee to 
be paid before tour begins. SATURDAY, MAY 12
th
8:00AM-12:00PM
Registration
9:00AM-11:30AM
Mark Clines' Prop Making Workshop at
Enchanted Castle Studios
3 miles north of Natural Bridge on Rt. 11. You may 
want to carpool as parking is limited.
12:00PM-1:00PM
Lunch at Washington Hall at Natural Bridge
Hotel
1:30PM-3:30PM
Coffin Races
Located at parking lot in front of Haunted Monster 
Museum. Bring your own coffin racer or use one of 
ours. 
3:30PM-5:00PM
Haunt Wars
Team preparation.
3:30PM-5:00PM
Tours of Haunted Monster Museum5:00PM-6:30PM
Dinner (on your own)
6:30PM-8:00PM
Tours of Haunted Monster Museum
8:00PM-9:00PM
Haunt Wars in the Freakout Forest
8:00PM-?
Socializing at the Haunted Monster Museum
Central Virginia Haunters are hosting the party with 
Scary-oke and the infamous slushy machine!
SUNDAY, MAY 13th
9:00AM-10:00AM
Awards Ceremony and Prize Giveaways
10:00AM
Buster Britches, Make-up Demo
Airbrush for Monsters: Quick & East Airbrush 
Techniques for your Haunted Attraction
10:30AM
Bryan Halstead
Zombie Head prop demo11:00AM
Rabid Badger
Haunt Actor "Boo Camp"
12:00PM
Wendy "Wickadella" Brown
Actor, Makeup and Costume Management
1:00PM
VA Haunt Fest Wrap-Up
Go visit Natural Bridge!*


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

This weekend!


----------



## RavenLunatic (Jan 3, 2006)

tomorrow starts Virginia Hauntfest weekend!!

http://www.centralvahaunters.com/vahauntfest


----------

